# First time Det Comd



## Avail (16 Sep 2014)

Hey guys, 

I'm hoping the collective experience of the members here will have some useful tips for me. I am an ACISS Core Cpl in the P Res and now a first time Det Comd. I am not PLQ qualified and I still have a portion of DP2 remaining to complete.

In short, what tips/advice (leadership, technical, management, or otherwise) would you give a brand new Sigs Det Comd with rather limited experience, and no experience whatsoever in leadership roles? I'm aware that it is a junior role, but I do take it seriously and plan to give it 110%.

Thank you!


----------



## Brasidas (16 Sep 2014)

Neso said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm hoping the collective experience of the members here will have some useful tips for me. I am an ACISS Core Cpl in the P Res and now a first time Det Comd. I am not PLQ qualified and I still have a portion of DP2 remaining to complete.
> 
> ...



Is this a comms ex or are you going out in support of other units in the field?

If you're in support of other units' liase as early as possible, find out what their needs are, and ensure you have the means of fulfilling them. Getting to the training area and finding out that your two unamped 522's are supposed to talk to range control, be 0 on the primary net, and backstop the enemy force all at the same time is fun.

Be organized. Know what you need, know how to do the tasks required, know the location and state of your equipment, and be prepared to talk about it. Have a functional, well-laid out pod - net diagrams, references, and equipment stored functionally. Be able to adapt when the OC decides to have O Gps in your pod.

Be prepared. Test your equipment, find and label faults even if you can't replace kit - don't be scambling to swap piecesitout knowing which headset isn't working when you're got a no duff casualty. Have performas ready to go - eg 9-liners in green pen for headers and spaces, write out the details in blue and its easily legible right off the page.

Know your people and use them effectively. Take mentoring, skillsets, meals, and rest into account. Be prepared to adapt your plans, and have your det be able to function effectively without you micromanaging. Expect to be called away to support commanders or specialized tasks.

Supervise! Don't expect subordinates to accomplish exactly what you want without doing some level of follow-up. You might fail to make clear a critical point, and they may be tired. Test things. Test people. Your objective is to be objective, ensuring that the big picture works. It is not to have your det look over your shoulder while you do the hard stuff all by yourself. Expediency and mission may force you into that corner, but you are not a one man det with supernumeraries.

Having an enemy force commander storm in to your CP because you failed to properly ensure your det member can operate an RRB without playing with buttons and screwing it up (or more importantly fix it after the fact) is unpleasant.


----------



## Avail (16 Sep 2014)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> Is this a comms ex or are you going out in support of other units in the field?



Both, depending on the Ex.

Thanks for the excellent post! Lots of great information there. If anything else comes to mind please share. Anyone else?


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Sep 2014)

Get the little things right and the big things will fall in place.

Ensure you have food and fuel enough for at least 48 hours.

Ensure all Det stores are clean and serviceable.

TEST YOUR GENNY and ensure you have all the cables required.  Check your grounds and all connectors to the pod.

Ensure the driver maintenance on your veh is completed.

Ensure you have enough PPNS.  Nothing worse than the second day into an Ex and you realize you just broke your last pencil.



			
				Brasidas said:
			
		

> Know your people and use them effectively. Take mentoring, skillsets, meals, and rest into account. Be prepared to adapt your plans, and have your det be able to function effectively without you micromanaging. Expect to be called away to support commanders or specialized tasks.
> 
> Supervise! Don't expect subordinates to accomplish exactly what you want without doing some level of follow-up. You might fail to make clear a critical point, and they may be tired. Test things. Test people. Your objective is to be objective, ensuring that the big picture works. It is not to have your det look over your shoulder while you do the hard stuff all by yourself. Expediency and mission may force you into that corner, but you are not a one man det with supernumeraries.



And these.


----------

